# Stupid Mistakes



## Aderhammer (Mar 7, 2008)

Share some of those stupid and embarrassing mistakes you've made  pictures help unless they're too gruesome

I'll start off, my grizzly DP has a switch for the light and a switch for the motor, they're both the same exact switch, my left hand was on the key in the chuck and i thought my right hand was turning the light on, man was i wrong! That motor kicked on and i watched my hand start to wrap around the chuck!  Somehow pulled it out of their with little to no injury.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aderhammer_
> 
> Share some of those stupid and embarrassing mistakes


You mean like when the headband on my face shield broke? 
Hmmmmm, 
I can fix this, 
Little (too much)C A,[B)]
Wait a few minutes,
put back on head,
cut hair to remove repaired shield.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, I bought this bowl blank from Woodcraft.........[}]


----------



## SuperDave (Mar 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Well, I bought this bowl blank from Woodcraft.........[}]



 *Stop, I'm dying laughing*!!!!!

Oh, how I needed a good laugh!!

... you are exactly why I triple check everything I post...


----------



## SuperDave (Mar 8, 2008)

Does spitting with your face shield down count as gruesome?
How about a sloppy sneeze?


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 8, 2008)

Was cleaning out worm holes with my Dremel the other day using a carbide cutter bit.

After cleaning 30 blanks or so, got a little careless and the bit climbed off the blank and ran over my thumbnail and put a 1" gash on the top of my thumb up past the first knuckle. Bandaged it up and 20 minutes later, I jabbed the dang thing right into the tip of my middle finger. That one's gonna leave a good mark.

Needless to say, I gave the wormies a break after that.

Speaking of worms, I ran into a live 1 1/2" long white grub hiding in one of the holes. The Dremel bit grabbed it by the tail and rolled it up tight around the bit.

You know how you roll the toothpaste tube up to make the toothpaste come out? Yeah...like that, only at 28000 RPMs and grub-paste all up in my face.

Tastes like chicken. 

*shudders* [xx(]


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 8, 2008)

currently nursing a likely cracked thumb.  "i don't need no stinking clamps...how often does a blank catch on a drill bit?"  once is enough!  whipped that clamp around but I was able to stop it the second time it came around!  Blue and green are a couple of my favorite colors anyway.[B)]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 8, 2008)

Jon,
I didn't crack the thumb, but nearlly knocked the nail off.. at least that's how it felt..it's been 6 or 8 months and still have little or no strength in that thumb.. haven't learned yet, because yesterday I was "clamping" a blank in my left hand while pulling a 25/64" drill bit down in my little ole HF DP...


----------



## Mudder (Mar 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> Speaking of worms, I ran into a live 1 1/2" long white grub hiding in one of the holes. The Dremel bit grabbed it by the tail and rolled it up tight around the bit.
> 
> ...




C'mon Karl,

When I was in survival school we gathered up a bunch or grubs and fried them. Served them over a bed of wild rice and boiled and mashed tubers. mmmmm-mmmmmmmm- Good!

Besides, It puts hair on your chest [8D]


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have to remember to cook up some rice and tubers next time I'm cleaning out holes. heh...maybe that'll help.

FWIW, I don't like hair on my chest. It gets all clogged up with sawdust. Now, if eating grubs would _prevent_ hair from growing out of my ears as I get older, we'd be getting somewhere.  I swear, I go for a few days without grooming, and my ears start looking like I got Chia pets for brains...


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 8, 2008)

Figures, you army guys have to cook your food. We were taught to eat them raw and chew them well. I still lke deep fried crickets.

I was always good for driving a screw gun tip through the back of my hand.


----------



## Aderhammer (Mar 9, 2008)

I had this pressure pot one time and I was trying to...
Cav trust me you have something coming ur way[}]


----------



## Mudder (Mar 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> Figures, you army guys have to cook your food. We were taught to eat them raw and chew them well. I still lke deep fried crickets.
> 
> I was always good for driving a screw gun tip through the back of my hand.



Duh!

Aren't deep fried crickets cooked?


----------



## Dario (Mar 9, 2008)

Stupid mistakes...

Mine happened a long, long time ago when I was around 9 years old.

I am playing with lead (mistake #1) by melting them and casting my own ninja throwing stars.  Yeah I also make my own knives from broken hacksaw blade, darts using needle, wood and feather, etc.  Anyway, I was melting the lead using an old pot propped up with 3 stones (on the ground) then pouring them in pre-made wood molds.

After I finished, I looked at my embers (from scrap wood and mostly coconut shell).  I noticed that the 3" nails (from the scrap wood) are mostly glowing white but the broken 7-up (green) bottles didn't change color and just dusty.  Not sure what came to me (maybe inhaling all the lead fumes?) but I picked it up (mistake #2).  My fingers didn't have time to blister....just turned into pop-corn like instantly!!! [:0][xx(]

It happened so fast, I cannot recall feeling any pain.  The weeks that followed is another story. 

I healed well, no scars to show mistake #2.  Mistake #1 however, is (again) another story LOL.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 9, 2008)

Dario,
While I wasn't a slow learner in school, there are somethings I just never seem to learn.. forstner drill bits that have gone 8-10 through hardwood, end grain are HOT.. yet I will reach up almost every time and wipe it off and pull it out of the drill chuck with my bare hand.... I've hit every wall in the place when I sling them out of my hand.[:0][:0]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aderhammer_
> 
> I had this pressure pot one time and I was trying to...
> Cav trust me you have something coming ur way[}]



I'll look forward to it, Andrew.  I admit I deserve a shot.  It was just toooooooo good to pass up!! [}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be gentle, Scott.  He already confessed to being a Marine. [}]


----------



## Mudder (Mar 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I know.

Early on I asked him if he still had the hole behind his left year. That's what is left from where the Corps sucked out his brains and replaced them with Jell-O [:0] [}]


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh man, I forgot more of my stupid moves than most people make.  I started a thread once about me opening a CA bottle with my mouth, while laying down. I won't go back there. Then there was this time I reached around a machine to grab a 15 watt soldering iron, grabbed the tip like a pencil....  OUCH [V][B)][xx(]


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 9, 2008)

We may have had our brains sucked out when we went in, but at least they returned them in good working condition. What is your excuse?

Mudder, yes deep fried crickets are cooked....very good observation. We were talking about raw grubs, not crickets. Try and keep up next time. I have also confessed to nothing other than drilling too many holes in the back of my hand. Being a Marine is a privilege and an honor.


----------



## Mudder (Mar 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> We may have had our brains sucked out when we went in, but at least they returned them in good working condition.



Well Johnnie,

In your case I have two possible conclusions.

1. You must have been damaged beyond repair when you went in.

2. They lied to son.




> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> We were taught to eat them raw and chew them well. I still lke (sic)deep fried crickets.




In one sentence you speak about raw food and then you say out of the other side of your mouth that you like cooked crickets. Was double talk part of your indoctrination training?

You see Johnnie, they taught you jarheads to eat your food raw because the Corps didn't think you possessed sufficient intelligence to allow them teach you to make fire. [:0] In survival school they taught us many different methods to make fire. [8D]

It's ok though; since you served our country when asked I consider you to be my brother. You're the 'special' one that we used to keep locked in the attic


----------



## loglugger (Mar 9, 2008)

It would probably not be the time for a Navy vet to open his mouth would it. All we had was fish, well done.[:0]
Bob


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 10, 2008)

OK, what the heck... Stupid moves, Eh?  How's this one for you. NEVER, and I mean NEVER stand on a roof and lift a ladder to move it over a few feet. The pawls will unlock and collapse when you push the ladder to "set" it.  

Moral of the story:  You look stupid doing a head dive off of a two story roof! And... it hurts like hell when you land!  [:I]


----------



## Verne (Mar 10, 2008)

Does this qualify? 40 ft up a TV tower trying to add another 10 ft section to the existing tower. Had to remove the top section. Tied off a jin pole on the top section, jacked up the top section, it came loose and swung down pinching off about 1/2 inch of my pinky finger. 30 feet up the tower, blood gushing out of the end of my finger, (thanks, I had a safety belt on), and the swinging top section. Seems I had tied off the section below center, of course when it came loose the top and bottom switched postitions. Don't know how I got down. Do know that the fingers have lot's of sensory nerve endings. A very painful few weeks followed. Lesson learned but can't hardly climb a 6' ladder now. Doh! Vern


----------



## Rojo22 (Mar 10, 2008)

Never eat a garlic ladden lunch, and then return to your Triton rig to finish an afternoon of turning....


----------



## Chasper (Mar 10, 2008)

I was at the top of an extension ladder, cutting dead limbs off a tall jack pine, when one leg of the ladder slipped away, and then the ladder twisted (the straight top step of a ladder doesn't hold well on a round tree trunk).  There wasn't much time to turn off the chainsaw so I threw it as far as I could while trying to jump clear of the ladder; not that I actually considered my options.

I guess I didn't quite throw the saw far enough, after I landed and rolled twice, my forehead bumped into the bar of the chainsaw; somehow the break had engaged after it hit the ground.  And then the ladder landed.  It nipped my ear as it passed.  It probably would have ripped my ear off if it hadn't landed on the chainsaw.  No harm to the chainsaw or ladder; small scratch on my ear.


----------



## BruceK (Mar 10, 2008)

Another dumb ladder story.  Was pressure washing the cedar siding of the house.  The ladder was on the slightly sloped gravel driveway.  Engaged the pressure nozzle and the force somehow kicked out the bottom of the ladder.  I rode the ladder down (only about 10 feet or so) with one foot on a rung the other below.  End result - a broken right heel.   Luckily it didn't pulverise it like a crushed egg which I hear often happens with broken heels.  I don't do extension ladders anymore......


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 10, 2008)

I once got a few drops of CA glue on the face mask of my Trend Airfilter, in a brilliant moment I thought Acetone removes CA glue!!!!. Plastic and Acetone don't like each other, changing the plastic face shield on the Trend is no fun.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 10, 2008)

Trying to listen to 5 or 6 students while helping one get a part set up in a milling machine, the student I was helping handed me an oily handle dead blow hammer, I was holding the square piece of steel down with my left thumb, lucky it was not my 3 pound dead blow, Still waiting for the thumb nail to come off. funny thing was I didn't use any expletives.. [:0][:0]


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 10, 2008)

Muddy,
 You hurt my feelings and now I am all upset. It's all your fault you big meany!! Just because your'e funny looking and smell bad doesn't mean that you have to take it out on everyone else. It's nice to know that they taught you how to make fire, was that before or after they taught you how to walk upright?


 My friends, please understand that this is just friendly banter between a Marine and an Army soldier(with a squid breaking the surface once in a while). We are just kidding around and we are not serious. This type of friendly rivalry has gone on for a long time and hoprfully will continue to carry on. While we may have joined different branches of the military, we are all bonded by our service experience. That includes the Marines, the Navy, the Air Force, the Army, and the Coast Guard. I respect everyone that has served. I am not limiting this to the US as anyone that has served their country should feel proud and be respected. I hope that anyone that was upset by our little jabs understands this and can overlook it. If not, blame it on the Mudder...LOL


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 10, 2008)

Johnnie, I'm with you my brother.  Although I am in "Uniform Services Light" (US Public Health Service) now, I still consider myself as a Navy man.  I have had my lazy butt protected by Marines, and although I pick on them I want the Marines on my side if things get unpleasant!  Thanks for your service.

Signed, The Squid


----------



## fiferb (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> My friends, please understand that this is just friendly banter between a Marine and an Army soldier(with a squid breaking the surface once in a while). We are just kidding around and we are not serious. This type of friendly rivalry has gone on for a long time and hoprfully will continue to carry on. While we may have joined different branches of the military, we are all bonded by our service experience. That includes the Marines, the Navy, the Air Force, the Army, and the Coast Guard. I respect everyone that has served. I am not limiting this to the US as anyone that has served their country should feel proud and be respected. I hope that anyone that was upset by our little jabs understands this and can overlook it. If not, blame it on the Mudder...LOL



Amen! 

Anyone want to hear some good Marine jokes?


----------



## Dario (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Signed, The Squid



LOL


----------



## Dario (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> Muddy,
> You hurt my feelings and now I am all upset. It's all your fault you big meany!! Just because your'e funny looking and smell bad doesn't mean that you have to take it out on everyone else. It's nice to know that they taught you how to make fire, was that before or after they taught you how to walk upright?
> ...



Johnnie,

Glad you clarified...some are not used to these banters (especially new members) and might think otherwise.

Thank you all for your service...though I for one hope no one need to use their trainings needlessly.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 10, 2008)

Boy, I'm glad I didn't bring up my few years w/the AF. But someone has to represent so I'll step up.  So why is it the best branch? We let our officers take all the risk.

But back to the topic. What's all this talk about stupid mistakes? I don't make stupid mistakes. If you don't count a few small things... like the time I had a small spindle chucked up in the pin jaws of my scroll chuck and tore the end of my thumb off on the jaws. So I got a little close while sanding... it happens. Or the time I got CA in my eye back during my RC days. Or the time I was cutting a piece of plywood w/my circular saw and piece of a knot flew up and cut the cornea of my eye across the pupil (now I ALWAYS wear eye protection)... and the two eye injuries were less than one year apart. DOH!!![:0]


----------



## Mudder (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> 
> My friends, please understand that this is just friendly banter between a Marine and an Army soldier(with a squid breaking the surface once in a while). We are just kidding around and we are not serious. This type of friendly rivalry has gone on for a long time and hoprfully will continue to carry on. While we may have joined different branches of the military, we are all bonded by our service experience. That includes the Marines, the Navy, the Air Force, the Army, and the Coast Guard. I respect everyone that has served. I am not limiting this to the US as anyone that has served their country should feel proud and be respected. I hope that anyone that was upset by our little jabs understands this and can overlook it. If not, blame it on the Mudder...LOL




Friendly Banter?

Hmmmm....... Yea, that's the ticket. 


Johnnie is correct. This is just friendly banter. He has my utmost respect, especially since I found out that we probably chewed some of the same dirt.

The only thing I have to disagree with I the order in which he listed the services. If you think back to the old commercials I believe they were listed by order of importance.

Remember the old song?

Army, Navy, Air Force, Marines,
What a great place, It's a great place to start!




OK, Here's my stupid story.

I think it was 3 or 4 years ago. Momma bought me a Nova mini chuck for Christmas and I was ecstatic! I went down to the "shop" to try it out  and in my haste I didn't use any tail support. I flipped on the switch with an out of balance bowl blank in the jaws and the thing spun up and spit the bowl blank off the back of the lathe. This blank bounced off the bench, hit the side wall of the shop, careened off the ceiling and bonked me square in the forehead. I think I should also mention that I skipped my usual face shield for just a pair of safety glasses so I took the brunt of it square on the old bean.

About then things started to get a little grey and I decided that I had better lay on the floor until it passed. Well, I guess that momma heard the blank bounce around in the shop since it is right below the bedroom and thought I had knocked on the ceiling to get her attention.
She came down to investigate and found me lying on the floor with the bowl blank right by the door and thought I was dead because she let out a shriek that would curl your hair.

Since that day, my absolute minimum for bowl turning is a full face shield. I moved the lathe further from the wall and set a piece of wood up at an angle so that if it chucks a blank it will not bounce back at me but is deflected to one side, and I use the tailstock until the last possible moment. I need to do all I can to protect my three remaining brain cells


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it polite to laugh?  [B)]
I would like to see a poll in which it asks if anyone has  NOT done a similar thing


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 11, 2008)

Mudder, I couldn't help it, I laughed too. Nice image you gave there, I have this television version running in my head of all that happening in a split second and I even added the obligatory 'coconut' sound. I'm still sitting here chuckling all by myself. 

Who needs Benny Hill with all of us knuckleheads running around loose? heh


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 11, 2008)

just gonna lie here until the birds stop twittering.....


----------



## Mudder (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> 
> just gonna lie here until the birds stop twittering.....



That's Classic!

Almost choked on my coffee. You should enter that in the photoshopped category of the mug contest, you might win a prize.


And Gary,

Usually it it NOT polite to laugh but this is an exception. When the "birds finally stopped twittering" In my mind's eye I could see my grandpappy standing there shaking his head and saying 'how stupid iz you boy'........

Karl:

Even though it probably happened in a split second I can still remember every microsecond and it seems to have taken 20 times longer that actual time for it to happen.


----------



## Draken (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> I need to do all I can to protect my three remaining brain cells



I'm surprised that no one has demanded a recount yet... [}]


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 11, 2008)

Scott, Now it all makes sense. I didn't know that you were a victim of a head injury. I would not have been so rough on you if I knew that. I hope I haven't said anything that got you upset as I don't like to give those that are "special" a hard time. You just stay calm and work on counting those brain cells again, make sure none of them have run away. I'll give you a few days to reach 3...LOL

The picture of you is very nice. Are you dressed up to go ride the little bus to day care? Make sure you don't burn yourself with your drink. Maybe Momma can blow on it and make sure it is nice and cool for you.
 You did leave yourself open on this one, thanks for the easy opening bro.


----------



## Mudder (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> Scott, Now it all makes sense. I didn't know that you were a victim of a head injury. I would not have been so rough on you if I knew that. I hope I haven't said anything that got you upset as I don't like to give those that are "special" a hard time. You just stay calm and work on counting those brain cells again, make sure none of them have run away. I'll give you a few days to reach 3...LOL
> 
> ...




Oh Johnnie,

Yes brother I'm dame brammaged. I made many jumps from a plane (Mainly because thew were flown by the Air Force) and managed to land on my head or my Butt about as many times as I landed on my feet. And before you come up with the "how can you tell your head from your butt" routine be aware that I've heard it before. I have a real good comeback for it but it's not appropriate for this forum.


----------



## Fred (Mar 11, 2008)

Does having a nine inch wedge shaped piece of wood getting pinched in the table saw and kicked back at you at about 6000000000 feet per second get me into this round of "humor?" I swear that piece of disaster went past my gut for about 15 feet and stuck into the plywood wall so deep that it couldn't be pulled out by hand. I can only imagine where I would be today if I had been standing straight in the line of fire. I doubt that any amount of surgery would have repaired that belly wound.

I believe that was about the most scared I have every been in my life. I think I shook for days on end and I often have very vivid dreams about the incident even after some 30 years or so of it happening.

Moral to all that use the table saw ... ALWAYS stand to the side and out of the line of fire as you never know when that piece of wood is PO'ed for being cut up and is looking to kill you or someone else nearby! That danged thing is about as dangerous as a chuck key left in the drill press when it is turned on ... not that I have done that either!

How about nailing yourself to the new 12 foot high ceiling rafters with a nail gun ... not once but three nails in the hand at one time. Stupid knots .... Being rescued from hanging by your hand after kicking the ladder away was fun as well! It is amazing as to how well one's hand can - and does quite well - hold one's body in mid air at arm's length and keeps you from yelling at the top of your lungs ... Oh well!


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> (snip)I made many jumps from a plane (Mainly because thew were flown by the Air Force) ...



I knew you'd find a way to worm that in here somewhere.



> _Originally posted by Fred_erick_
> How about nailing yourself to the new 12 foot high ceiling rafters with a nail gun ... not once but three nails in the hand at one time. Stupid knots .... Being rescued from hanging by your hand after kicking the ladder away was fun as well! It is amazing as to how well one's hand can - and does quite well - hold one's body in mid air at arm's length and keeps you from yelling at the top of your lungs ... Oh well!



Dang, Fred! First, I wasn't so lucky with my kickback, but I just had some funny looking bruises, thankfully. Not really a stupid mistake, I shifted my weight at the wrong time while ripping a 6' board and got surprised. Okay, so I wasn't using a splitter and maybe that qualifies as stupid, but...

But mainly... please explain to me how you shoot THREE, not one but THREE, nails in your hand. That knot must have created quite the recoil! Picture me scratching my head trying to figure that one out. Oh, I do understand the part about kicking the ladder out from under you though.

Now if y'all will excuse me, I have to take my keyboard out the shop and blow the water out of it... and blow my nose 'cause that's where the water came from after reading Scott's post.[:I] You'd think I'd have learned not to be taking a drink while reading posts here wouldn't ya?[?]


----------



## Mudder (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 I knew that would catch your attention.


----------



## Fred (Mar 12, 2008)

Billy B ... I was a bit stretched out holding myself on the ladder as I nailed, er tried to nail a cross brace between the ceiling rafters. I pulled the trigger and the recoil bounced right onto my hand, and back again, and then one more time before I realized that maybe, just maybe I needed to move my hand out of the way.

By then I was in a bit of a fix, hanging by that nailed to ceiling rafter, no ladder, and excruciating - big word for lotsa hurt - pain that was beginning to make itself known to my feeble brain.

BTW, I still have that monster framing nailer, or at least a few of the parts that were picked up from the floor after I beat it to death with my 30 pound sledge hammer. At least it will never again attack anyone unless the parts fall from the shelf and hit them in the head.

It was definitely a SNAFU or maybe even it rated a FUBAB classification.

(Note to self ... either throw away the parts or move them to the floor shelf immediately if not sooner.)


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 12, 2008)

Fred, YOU WIN!!!!!!  Damn, that hurts just to read, much less to have experienced it!

BTW, Scott, you didn't have to worry, those planes were flown by Air Force OFFICERS!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't speak for the Mudder since never met him (yet), but if I had been involved in the above "incident", it would be a good thing that the blank hit me in the heat, otherwise I could have gotten hurt. [}]


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 12, 2008)

I, too, have bounced a bowl around the shop...amazing how long and far they will bounce!  I also took a bottle stopper blank to the gut when cutting on a cheapo table saw.  had a green & purple welt about 3 inches above my belly button for a couple weeks![B)]


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 12, 2008)

Fred, I also think that you win the contest, your prize will be a box of band-aids. That was the stupidest(remember the title of this thread)thing that I have heard of here. The guy that shot a few into his *%^$# wins the all time stupid award though. If you are trying to crucify yourself, ask for help next time...LOL
  Muddy, I also made a few jumps but I did it because I was tired of hearing some occifer yelling at me about how he did it so many times. He came from the academy and still had a shine on his boots, never saw any combat and I think he may have needed to change his pants after we threw a dummy grenade into his office. He asked for a transfer not long after that...LOL  AAAHHH the good old days, what do you say to going for a jump this spring out of Danbury? I think I still remember how to land on the only thornbush in the area.


----------



## loglugger (Mar 12, 2008)

Bowl blanks can realy go at great speeds when they come off when you forget to check the speed the lathe is set at when you first start it. I don't forget any more.
Bob


----------



## Mudder (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> AAAHHH the good old days, what do you say to going for a jump this spring out of Danbury? I think I still remember how to land on the only thornbush in the area.



I've never heard of anyone jumping out of Danbury airport and I spent many years in Bethel. But, if you are serious we can go over to Stormville, I think they still jump over there. Matter of fact that's where I did my last jump. If there not jumping in Stormville then we can always take a trek out to the ranch in Gardiner, N.Y. I know they jump out there.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loglugger_
> 
> Bowl blanks can realy go at great speeds when they come off when you forget to check the speed the lathe is set at when you first start it. I don't forget any more.
> Bob



That's a big, important, plus with larger electronic variable speed lathes like my new Grizzy, Powermatics, etc. They have a 'soft start' feature that builds up speed gradually instead of coming on full race when you hit the switch. My Griz has a big red emergency button. See things getting too fast, just hit the button and it stops. We all can forget things occasionally. Or so I'm told.   This is a great safety feature.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh.. I have another one!  When soldering plumbing pipes, it's a very bad idea to use you teeth to "pull" more solder off the roll!! 

Did cha eva burn ya tounge?


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I have to say is y'all are NUTS!


----------



## LEAP (Mar 12, 2008)

Lee, I never tried that one but I bet it's Fun to Watch!!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> 
> I, too, have bounced a bowl around the shop...amazing how long and far they will bounce!  I also took a bottle stopper blank to the gut when cutting on a cheapo table saw.  had a green & purple welt about 3 inches above my belly button for a couple weeks![B)]



Those saws can kick.. I had a piece kick back on me, it would have hit a little lower than the belly button, fortunately, I was quick enough to turn so I took it on the hip instead.


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Muddy, it looks like Billy just volunteered to go along with us. I bet I can pack his chute with my eyes closed if you will time me, I want to set a new speed record for his first(and maybe last) jump. We made a few jumps from Danbury and I made 1 with my brother out of Sikorskys. It is just a matter of who you know and how fast you can get your gear into a waiting van....LOL   Have you ever made a jump into water? What a blast.


----------



## Neodon1 (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, Here we go, I was around six years old and in the
mall shopping with Mom. I wanted attention and was going to get it!

I found a bobby pin on the floor and stuck it into a 220 high output.
Socket. OUCH It blew a hole in the center of my right hand the size
of a quarter, and split my fingers down the center down to the bone.
It smelled like fried bananas and I funny as it seemed was hungry 
from the smell , just for a millisecond, then the pain, but I healed up real nice no scars. Ah when your young , dumb, and full of the stuff that heals Ya.
It really happened.

LOL
Neodon1 [8D]


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> Hey Muddy, it looks like Billy just volunteered to go along with us.



Oh yeah! And I'll be the next Pope...




and I ain't even Catholic.


----------



## Mudder (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> Have you ever made a jump into water? What a blast.



I've made well over 200 jumps and several have been in water. My favorite has to be the night time HALO jumps we used to do back when we were testing security at the bases overseas.

Middle of the night, pitch black, Exit at 12,500 feet, free fall to less than 3000 feet and open the chute. The only thing we had for a guide was a flash beacon at the LZ. The good 'ole days when I was young and had no fear.


----------



## fiferb (Mar 13, 2008)

I didn't make any HALO but had plenty at 800ft with 100 pounds of gear and so dark you couldn't see the ground coming up to you. Fun times!



> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with you, Billy.  Why in hell someone would choose to jump out of a perfectly good airplane is beyond me!!


----------



## Mudder (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I thought we covered this before, but I'll say it again for those of you who are slow [:0] ......

Because they were flown by the Air Force!


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 15, 2008)

Showed this thread to my wife and she reminded me about her father clear a jamb from his planer.  No need to turn it off or anything, just gonna push that jamb through.  On the good side, no stitches, on the bad side, there was nothing to stitch![:0].  Sheared ALL the skin off the back of his hand.  Basically had to go through burn treatments to re-grow it.


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 15, 2008)

Billy and Cav, the reason that we would jump out of a pefectly good airplane is an easy question to answer. It is the same reason why I like to go well past the safe depths while scuba diving. The answer is...if you have to ask, you would never be able to understand the answer. Please don't take that as an insult because it is not meant that way, it just means that if you haven't done it and enjoyed it, then no words could ever explain the feeling. Don't knock it until you have tried it.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> Billy and Cav, the reason that we would jump out of a pefectly good airplane is an easy question to answer. It is the same reason why I like to go well past the safe depths while scuba diving. The answer is...if you have to ask, you would never be able to understand the answer. Please don't take that as an insult because it is not meant that way, it just means that if you haven't done it and enjoyed it, then no words could ever explain the feeling. Don't knock it until you have tried it.



Not really knocking anything... I just know my limitations.  I love scuba, but I pushed the depth limits enough while diving for King Crab. Now I stick to the milder depths, but I still love it. As for the letter part of your post I have a patch on one of my Harley vests that says, "If you have to ask, you wouldn't understand." So I think we understand each other.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand???? 

All in good fun of course.  To each their own, which makes life more interesting.


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 16, 2008)

Cav, I will try to explain it to you this way.First I want you to totally clear your mind.


----------



## Fred (Mar 16, 2008)

Johnny ... Is that possible? Your suggestion to Cav that is? [}]

As for jumping out of an airplane ... I believe I would be taking a rather large piece of the airframe with me, thus rendering the aircraft not airworthy any longer.


----------



## Mudder (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> Cav, I will try to explain it to you this way.First I want you to totally clear your mind.




No, No No..... Do it like this.

Cav,

Sit in your chair at work, take 3 real deep whiffs of nitrous, have your assistant turn on a drill and hold it EXACTLY 3 3/4" from your right air and stare up into your your light while your assistant turns it on an off once every 1.618 seconds. To intensify this experience you should also be playing "in a gadda divita" backwards, at full volume.

Then, and only then, will you enter the realm of understanding.


Try it, It's fun. [:0]


----------



## loglugger (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like something the Air Force would come up with, we have a good plane lets all jump out. 
GO NAVY. we have good ships lets jump into the water. 
It must be a goverment thing. 
Bob


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scott, IIRC, the last time I did something like this it wasn't nitrous I was taking deep whiffs of!   BTW, doesn't everyone play Iron Butterfly backwards?


----------



## Phillip (Mar 16, 2008)

This one happened to my litle brother. Two years ago a storm knocked over a pine tree well over 40 foot tall and the root ball was exposed still full of soil. It was laying across his drive way. He grabbed his neighbor and they were both armed with chainsaws to remove the tree. They cut all of the lower/larger limbs off at the trunk. His neighbor began sutting the top out of the tree laying on the ground. My brother moved bown about 5 feet and was working on the trunk. When the neighbor finished his cut the balance of the tree shifted to the root ball and the tree stood back up. Yes my brothers chainsaw was now in the top of the tree still running in idle. It eventually ran out of gas and is still up there today.

I can't help but tease him every time I see it.


----------



## Mudder (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> [
> Scott, IIRC, the last time I did something like this it wasn't nitrous I was taking deep whiffs of!   BTW, doesn't everyone play Iron Butterfly backwards?



I dunno, I think that Tommy Chong played Black Sabbath backwards at 78 rpm and saw God.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He later said it was just Cheech.


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 16, 2008)

I figured I would just have Cav clear his mind and leave him sitting there waiting for further instructions. But I guess his A.D.D. got the better of him.


----------



## esheffield (Mar 16, 2008)

The chainsaw thing reminded me of something that happened to a guy I worked with a few years back. Every year he and several family members would go to a hunting cabin back in the woods to hunt deer. They noticed that the trees had grown to a point that if they got much bigger they would hit the cabin if they fell, so they decided to top the trees. With their rifles. It actually worked well, until they finished taking the top out of this one tree - right onto his uncle's truck.

Sounds like something right out of a sitcom. I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen the pictures.

I've had my share of stupidity too. Worst was probably the time I tried to do a plunge cut in a fairly small piece of 1/2" plywood on the tablesaw. I was REALLY lucky to come out with just a small nick on my thumb. Weird thing is I don't think I yelled or that the wood flew and hit anything, but for some reason my wife came down and asked if I was OK. I asked what made her come down and she really didn't know.


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 16, 2008)

You better not even think about cheating on her, she will know.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 16, 2008)

While we ae on chain saw stories a cousin worked for an out fit that trimmed trees on the big power company right of ways. One of his coworkers was a young guy who really wanted to be a climber. The guy who climbs up the tree with a chain saw then cuts the tree off in sections on the way down. He bugged the foreman for months to let him  do the job and kept practicing on the lower sections of trees until they finally let him have a chance. He got all rigged up and climbed his first tree and tied off. He then started the chain saw and proceeded to cut the top off the tree. One problem, I'm sure you can see whats coming. He started cutting below his tie off point. the guys on the ground frantically yelled and waved their arms truing to get his attention to no avail. Lucky for him the saws they use have a chain brake that stops the chain when you let go of the trigger, cause when the top of the tree came off it snatched him saw and all down towards the ground. he broke a few branches on the way down just like in the cartoons but still landed pretty hard. When he woke up in the hospital he was all worried that he would get fired for screwing up. The company did not fire him. Instead they gave him a title of safety manager and had him drive around to all the job sights filling the first aid kits and replaceing worn gear. I don't know if they felt sorry for him or just wante dto keep him around as a reminder.


----------



## MichaelS (Mar 16, 2008)

After reading all this I will never be able to go to sleep!
Table saw , ripping a 2X4 in half at the time my shop was in a bank barn. Half the 2X4 came back (I WAS STANDING OFF TO THE SIDE)thing hit the wall and shattered into toothpicks with a spear shaped piece stuck in the wall. Turned the saw off, unplugged it, turned the lights in the shop off and watched TV for the rest of the day. The next day a neighbor was triming out a room in his house. In a hurry to get done, as he was leaving on business to Japan the next day. Well he cut off his hand at the palm on the chop saw. Wrapped his hand in a towel and his wife drove him to the Hospetal. Volunteer EMT crew came to his house put the hand on ice and state police took it to Union Momorial Hospital Hand clinic in Baltimore. They sewed it back on and he now has full use. Ever since then I watch my hands when I am cutting anything with anything when I get close. You can always buy another peice a wood. but


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 17, 2008)

Michael,
Your story is exactly why I keep my eyes on the saw blade at all times... I am scared to death of my table saw and my chop saw... and I figure that fear will keep me safe.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> 
> Michael,
> Your story is exactly why I keep my eyes on the saw blade at all times... I am scared to death of my table saw and my chop saw... and I figure that fear will keep me safe.



Chuck, I'm with you!  I am scared to death of my table saw and flinch every time I cut it on!


----------



## DocStram (Mar 17, 2008)

Reading these horrible stories makes me think about the guys who did something stupid but didn't survive to make a post. 

Unfortunately, I have my fair share to tell. The most sickening?  Stopping a rotary lawn mower with my foot.  I was in college at the time and home for the summer. We lived out in the country and nobody else was home.  I tried driving myself to the hospital and managed to get a few miles until I saw a neighbor out in his field. The ER saved my foot but I ended up with about 130 stitches and staples.


----------

